# Is anyone else STILL waiting for a decision from UCLA??



## coridech

Is anyone else STILL waiting for a decision from UCLA?? I had to extend my chapman decision until tomorrow and still have not heard anything from UCLA. Just want to see if I'm the only one. 

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

coridech said:


> Is anyone else STILL waiting for a decision from UCLA?? I had to extend my chapman decision until tomorrow and still have not heard anything from UCLA. Just want to see if I'm the only one.
> 
> Congrats everyone!!!


Yes still waiting, but from what I've gathered they've already sent out their acceptance and had their newly admitted students day, so I'm not sure what the rejection hold up is 🤷🏾‍♀️ I haven't noticed what the waitlist situation is but yeah, it's kinda weird.


----------



## It_movie

coridech said:


> Is anyone else STILL waiting for a decision from UCLA?? I had to extend my chapman decision until tomorrow and still have not heard anything from UCLA. Just want to see if I'm the only one.
> 
> Congrats everyone!!!


I would just email them.


----------



## emcleod2

Same. Interviewed and haven't heard back. I'm assuming it's a "no" at this point though.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

emcleod2 said:


> Same. Interviewed and haven't heard back. I'm assuming it's a "no" at this point though.


Someone just found out they were waitlisted today so maybe it’s a weird roll out


----------



## emcleod2

scaldwellkerson said:


> Someone just found out they were waitlisted today so maybe it’s a weird roll out


LOL! Maybe!


----------



## Kevinnail

I just attended their graduate student tour/meeting day. I was under the impression that all acceptance letters had been sent. Mayne just email them.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

StarkWayne said:


> Guys, just got an email saying I'm waitlisted and that I need to let them know if I want to stay on the waitlist. I'm probably not going to stay on the waitlist...


----------



## tpzdd

I applied for the MFA Screenwriting program, interviewed, and have yet to hear back. I see that they sent out rejections last Friday and yesterday. I haven't heard of anyone being waitlisted yet.


----------



## Ravert

Guys, I want to support you all and wish you all success in admissions.


----------

